# New Haven, CT--8 month old female--Craigslist



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/pet/822813072.html 





















> Quote: Pure German Shepherd (New Haven)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> ...


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

She is pretty.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

and she is $1,300!!!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

WHATTTTTTTTTT?????? $1300.00?????


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

yep!!!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh. My. Goodness. What a witch!!


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup and when she gets tired enough of the dog she'll probably be free from the pound where she will most likely be available at that point.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Isn't that _craigslist _though?







I can't keep my dog...blah blah...she needs a good home...give me $$$ money and she's yours...







grrrrrr


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

There usually isn't anything free on Craigslist. She is insane! Find her a great home or have a rescue take her and call it a day!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: romeosmomand she is $1,300!!!


Where is the price listed for her?


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

It's not listed, I emailed to inquire about her.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Occasionally there are _free _or a *reasonable* re- home fee for pets. Many people on CL are just looking to make a buck on their "pet" that they "can't keep due to..." pick one...moving, allergies, too many pets, etc...







and they want a good home.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just wanted to update. Spoke with Nadia the owner this morning. I'm disgusted! First she tells me she changed her mind, the dog is not for sale. Okay fine. Glad to hear it. Then she tells me that the REASON it is not for sale is because she has a lawsuit going, another dog bit her daughter and her dog. She needs the dog there she says because if they check to see how bad dog was hurt, she needs to have it. So much for worrying about finding a good home for her!

Then she tells me the dog is for sale for 1100 which is what she paid for her. Guess this week is blue light special! She then asks me if I will TAKE the dog and share her/expenses, but I would have the dog most of the week







Asked me if I would give her money to spay the dog. Etc...this woman is a real scumbag!

So in the end, she asked me if I would give her any money for the dog. I told her that I was not looking for a freebie and would be willing to pay a reasonable fee. When I told her 400, which is what some of the rescues ask for, she laughed at me. I asked her if it was her desire to find her pup a good home, or to make money off of her! 

Long story short, the dog is allegedly from all German working lines. She has called breeder and he refuses to take her calls (after talking to her I am not so sure that is bad as it seems she wants to be reembersed and she is a fruit cake. Pup has had some issues that she says have been taken care of. Giardisis, which I have heard of but never had a dog suffer from. I think it is an intestinal thing. Worms, taken care of. Dog has had no training whatsoever and is not completely housebroken yet! Dog is in crate 6-8 hours a day because she "gets into trouble". Never had cat issues until a relative took her for walk and encouraged her to go after cats







She has cats herself so dog sleeps in bed with her and cat does too. She puts a PILLOW between the two so the dog can't get the cat





















Gee, that will do a lot of good!

I feel terrible for this dog. This woman should not OWN a dog. She wants me to call her back. She says she wants dog to have room to play and have a friend in Max. I told her that I would be willing to bring Max down there to see if they get along IF she decides to sell the pup at a reasonable fee. 

Real loser. I feel so bad for the dog though and would be willing to get the dog out of that house. So I have a question? Is anyone familiar with this disease and can it lead to other issues? I understand this is going to be a totally green pup since she has done NO training with her. I am concerned about possible health problems though. Don't know enough about it and certainly do not want to bring anything in the house that Max could catch. 

I need to think on this. I know this woman is a scumbag and my feeling is to walk away. I am just concerned that if I do, this poor pup is going to suffer much more then she already has.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

do you mean giardia? it's a protozoa. it is contagious but can be treated with a longish course of flagyl which most dogs have no problem with. double check with your vet. 

if you take this girl, make sure you get a signed "bill of sale".


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

LandosMom, yeah, you bet if I take her I will get the BOS. I don't trust this woman at all. She seems like a real wiley character.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Giardia? No biggie...Ava had it when I got her too....treated with meds and cleared up very quickly.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

it's not a disease...it's comparable to having worms


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I wish you well with her. She seems like she needs a good home!







Thanks for taking interest in her.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomit's not a disease...it's comparable to having worms


Thanks Mary Ann. Glad to hear it is not a big deal. Now if I can only convince this woman to do the right thing. I will be calling her next week.


----------

